# Remington Agrees to Replace Model 700 Rifle Triggers



## Dame (Dec 6, 2014)

Just passing this along as a PSA.



> *BREAKING: Remington Agrees to Replace Triggers in ALL Model 700 Rifles*
> By Robert Farago on December 5, 2014
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...-to-replace-triggers-in-all-model-700-rifles/


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.  I was shooting mine just this past week and during cleaning had a hell of a time with the bolt release, which is part of that trigger assembly. I will definately be looking into this recall.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2014)

It took about 100 days from shipping in receiving my rifle back.
The new trigger isn't as smooth as my old trigger, but I am still getting nice shot groups.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 7, 2014)

SOWT said:


> It took about 100 days from shipping in receiving my rifle back.
> The new trigger isn't as smooth as my old trigger, but I am still getting nice shot groups.



It's the craftsman, not the tools.


----------

